# Wild horse slaughter (poem)



## xXMysteryXx (Oct 26, 2009)

That's really nice!!! Keep writing!!!!! =)


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Not really my thing. I think your wrong about horse slaughter.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Wow, you've been here almost 3 years and never posted?? (OP)


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Sunny06 said:


> Wow, you've been here almost 3 years and never posted?? (OP)


......It's October 2009, That is a one year and two month difference. I used to lurk around here for weeks before I even joined. Anyways, regarding the OP: nice poem! It is well written, regardless of the subject. Maybe in the future you can try entering the local poem competitions.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm absolutely HORRIBLE at math. I just looked at the 2008 and didn't bother to calculate any furthur


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow. That was so sad. But really good. I hope to believe that is how the horses see life after that living hell....


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

I like the poem but honestly my dream is to see a wild herd running free. I hope to go to the blackhills sanctuary one day. When I was younger I helped to support a foal named cloud. he was beautiful.


----------

